# Retics GC het albino x lav and purple albinos



## SnakeDB (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all, been looking at some of the retic calculators but they seem to differ abit.

Goldenchild het albino x Lav albino
Goldenchild het albino x purple albino

What would the possible morph outcomes be? Am i right in thinking there would be a chance of getting normal het albinos off aswell as the visual morphs? or would the lowest level morph be white albinos?

thanks all in advance


----------



## SnakeDB (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

If I remember correctly, with albino retics it works like this:

white phase x white phase = white phase

lavender x white phase = 50% white, 50% lav

lav x lav = 100% lav

purple x white = 100% lav

purple x lav = 50% purple, 50% lav

purple x purple - 100% purple.


I may be way off, but I think I remember reading that some where.

Assuming that is correct, I'll go on.



golden child is dominant.

Assuming the two golden child parent are 'one copy' golden childs, then your expected offspring are:

Goldenchild het albino x Lav albino

25% goldenchild
25% albino goldenchild
25% normal
25% albino

50% of the albinos would be white phase, 50% lavs.




Goldenchild het albino x purple albino

25% goldenchild
25% albino goldenchild
25% normal
25% albino

all albinos would be lav


----------



## SnakeDB (Jul 10, 2010)

bothrops said:


> If I remember correctly, with albino retics it works like this:
> 
> white phase x white phase = white phase
> 
> ...


Thanks that was along the lines i was thinking, all the normals are going to be het albinos to arnt they.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

SnakeDB said:


> Thanks that was along the lines i was thinking, all the normals are going to be het albinos to arnt they.


If one of the parents is a visual albino then all the babies that are not visual albino will be 100% het albino yes.


----------



## SnakeDB (Jul 10, 2010)

bothrops said:


> If one of the parents is a visual albino then all the babies that are not visual albino will be 100% het albino yes.


Thanks:2thumb:


----------

